# Shop Built Sharpening Jig



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

When I pick up old planes the blades bevel is usually pretty bad. It take a long time to get the irons true and I like the cutting edge to be square to the blade. The small sharpening jig I had is particularly bad at this and the single thin bearing doesn't help the cause as it allow the blade to lay at whatever angle it started at.... Jointer planes are the worst being they are so wide.

So, 15 min, a couple roller skate bearing I had from another project, couple nuts n bolts and some 1/2 ply... Viola, a wide roller base sharpening jig that allows me to square up the cutting edge...

Enjoy...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh, I like that. Multiple bearings so that you can't rock the jig during sharpening.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I see a new project starting soon...... I can use one of those....


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice jig there Tom. Awesome stuff buddy.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Very ingenuitive. Do you measure the exposed blade and write it somewhere for repeatability? Cool stuff!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Thx guys, it works well. 

I had never considered marking the iron or board for repeatability... After thinking about it, it seems to me that if I were to mount the blade in the same spot every time I would eventually end up with a different angle all together. I take my time on the first round then micro bevel the iron. After that I can eye ball it or set again before sharpening...?

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice! I've got a jig based on something I saw on another site for setting depth. It's currently down for maintenance - once up I'll add a link for it. It is similar to this one but a little simpler.

LN has plans for a crazy board on their site as well with a bunch of depth stops.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

cellophane said:


> It is similar to this one


Thats a great idea... I'll have to implement that one myself! Thx

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

Here's the simple version. I made one for myself and it works great. Planes on one side - chisels on the other. LN has a super complicated (PDF) one as well.


----------

